# The Orangutan and the Hound



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

For all animal lovers, this is a must see....

If this doesn't cheer you up after another day of dreary winter weather, nothing will !!!!!!

http://tiny.cc/bPsWt

(Fixed your link Sceptic. "Tinyurl" can handle it. Zeb.  )

Sorry about this link, the system is not happy with the ! character. Copy and paste into your browser.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Zeb, I forgot to try that. :?


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah that was brilliant
Dawn


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Thanks. The kids will love that.

bill


----------

